# Best Bark Collar



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Any recomendations for an effective bark collar would be greatly appreciated. Have a young black female who can't contain herself from barking/whining loudly in the truck when other dogs are working. Doesn't bark otherwise. Have never needed to use a bark collar before :shock:


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I have a backyard dog that is a barker. I use the Tritronics bark collar. Works like a charm.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

I like my TT; it works very well and I've had no problems with it.
Andy


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I also use TT, it works great when i need to fix a barker. 8)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have 2 Lovettes (heavy-duty commercial), 2 different Dogtras, a cheap Innotec. They all work fine, but the Lovette's aren't waterproof, though they use regular 9 v batteries and are built lik a tank...

The Innotec is VERY sensitive. I don't like to use it un-supervised because bumps can set it off. BUT it is GREAT when one is barking in the van when I'm training another...

If I had to buy another sight-unseen, I'd go with the large Dogtra again, but I'd like to look at the new TT before I buy again.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I use the Dogtra 500's


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bark collar*

I bought the TT with the bark odometer. It shuts itself off when the dog sleeps to preserve battery and turns back on when the dog moves. Small size does not irritate the dogs neck. Great little collars


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

If the dog is smart and will catch on you don't need a TT or Innotek or anything like that. Buy a cheaper but effective PetSafe for a lot less. The only thing is make sure you get one that goes by vibration and not tone. I bought a used PetSafe for $10 and it's awesome, have never needed more power. I can't get my dog to bark now. They are available at most everyday pet stores. They really work. I think I sold one today for just under $70 and we have a fairly high mark up.

Kourtney


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I use a TT bark limiter.....good collar, highly recommended!

FOM


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

You cannot beat the Dogtra YS500!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

We use the Dogtra Yapperstopper,the TT has a pause between "stimulation" that our dog figured out how to time, bark in between and not get corrected. The dogtra ketp him quiet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

We use the Dogtra Yapperstopper,the TT has a pause between "stimulation" that our dog figured out how to time, bark in between and not get corrected. The dogtra ketp him quiet.


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

*Disappointed*

Well, I just got back from buying a bark collar. I went with full intentions of buying a Tri-Tronics bark limiter XS...and boy was I disappointed! Would you believe that one of the leaders in the e-collar business would make a collar without rechargable batteries? Or even a charging plug? Don't get me wrong, I loved the size of the new model (it's almost half the size of the Dogtra YS500), but when it comes to functionality, I personally like to pull that thing off the charger in the morning and know that its hot. Screw having to watch for two blinking lights to know if the battery needs to be replaced. And hell, the Dogtra was about $30 cheaper, including the charger. Plus, the prongs on the TT looked pretty short, while there's no mistaking that the Dogtra would make it through the coat. Fewer levels of stimulation as well. While I'm planning on picking up a G2 in the next few weeks, I sure felt like TT dropped the ball when it comes to the bark collar business. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Am I missing something here?


I had one 'til I gave it away to one of the guys I worked with. The battery lasted me a year and lasted quite awhile with the guy from work. He used it every day. I used it almost not at all.

He said he used it a few months and replaced the battery 'cause he didn't know how long it would last and wanted to do it before the old one ran out.

He has a yapping miniature poodle that he puts it on.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm very happy with my TT barklimiters - I purchased a reconditioned one from the Cabela's bargin cave and TT was kind enough to replace the strap for free - who ever returned it must of had a tiny dog! I have had 1 for over a year and it is still going strong on the original battery. The other I've had for 3 weeks, but waiting for the strap to come in. The older TT barklimters were not rechargable batteries - I guess it don't bother me all that much as I only use mine every so often. 

FOM


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

TT works great -- battery lasts for a lot longer than any of the other makes -- size is great as well


----------



## JoeysZoey28 (May 5, 2006)

What is the age the lab can start wearing these collars?

thanks.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I have seen all kinds if problems with the TT bark collars. I don't like hhaving to replace batteries either. I am trying the Dogtra YS 500 the larger version for big dogs. So far so good I like being able to charge them. All my equptment gets alot of use.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought the new TT and it seems works great,however it doesn't have enough zap to stop my 10 month old YLM. he knows he is gonna get it and barks anyway. You can watch him when I let the other dog out of the kennel he will crouch and bark a few times then yelp. He does this over and over. It stoped the nuisance barking but not let me outa here barking. Also does the same thing in the truck when training the other dog. Does the Dogtra have more power?


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Disappointed*



Matt G said:


> Well, I just got back from buying a bark collar. I went with full intentions of buying a Tri-Tronics bark limiter XS...and boy was I disappointed! Would you believe that one of the leaders in the e-collar business would make a collar without rechargable batteries? Or even a charging plug? Don't get me wrong, I loved the size of the new model (it's almost half the size of the Dogtra YS500), but when it comes to functionality, I personally like to pull that thing off the charger in the morning and know that its hot. Screw having to watch for two blinking lights to know if the battery needs to be replaced. And hell, the Dogtra was about $30 cheaper, including the charger. Plus, the prongs on the TT looked pretty short, while there's no mistaking that the Dogtra would make it through the coat. Fewer levels of stimulation as well. While I'm planning on picking up a G2 in the next few weeks, I sure felt like TT dropped the ball when it comes to the bark collar business. Am I missing something here?


TT battery lasts a long time, I just replaced one after 2 years or so of use. The prongs are short when you pick it up but the long prongs are included in the packaging.


----------



## RAB (May 28, 2004)

I have a TT collar that is about 3 years old. The first batttery lasted about 2 years, but since then a new battery will only last 2 months or so. I am getting batteries from wal-mart BTW. I hardly ever use it since the bark issue has settled down, but when i do need it, the battery is crapped out. Has anyone else had issues after replacing the orginal battery?? 8)


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Dogtra. Collar is rechargeable and has been fantastic. No need messing with batteries


----------

